# 10mg of Progynova



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

I've been prescribed 10mg a day of progynova for this cycle due to a poor lining on my last attempt which meant we had to abandon.

Being a terrible worrier I'm concerned about the high dosage and the risk of DVT etc. It's also making me feel very nauseous. I'm taking 2mg in the morning, 4mg at lunchtime and 4mg with my dinner.  

Has anyone got some good stories to share with me?  One minute I feel really upbeat with good hopes for this attempt, the next I am worrying about twinges in my legs etc.  I'm terrible and drive myself potty with any kind of TX meds!   

Thanks

Irishgirlie


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there, I'm not sure if I'm much help but i too done a medicated fet in sept. I too had a lot of trouble with my lining thickness and it was very touch and go to if they would abandon the cycle. I started on 2mg progynova 3x daily, at first it seemed to b working as my lining went from 3mm to 6mm in the first wk, then by second scan it had stopped thickening and had stayed the same. They then decided to give me estrogen patches as well as progynova, after another wk it had only grown a tiny bit so they then upped the dose of patches to 2 on at all times changing the oldest one daily (i hope that sort of makes sense lol), anyway they said that if there wasn't much change then they would abandon the cycle. By the nxt scan it was at 6.8mm which although still a bit thin the doctor wanted to go ahead with et as my lining  looked really healthy. So after all of that here i am 12 wks pregnant on Wed!! So i just wanted u to know that it can work when on a thinner lining too so don't give up hope. I take it u r taking a daily dose of baby aspirin too x x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Gklee and congrats on the pregnancy    I'm not taking baby aspirin as I've had stomach problems before and have been told not to take aspirin or ibuprofen.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

If you're worried about DVT etc - plenty of fluid (water) and move about as much as possible.  No alcohol as this makes the blood sticky...     


Any strange feeling in the legs or strange swelling - straight to the Docs... I've had pulmonary emboli before and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.



Mini xx


----------



## PAPHOSCAT (Mar 7, 2011)

I am on this too plus 3 pessaries. I am 7 weeks and feel bloody awful. I want to pack it all in. I have had a bug and morning sickness for weeks now.

Can I give up meds or change to injections?

Help


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Under no circumstance stop the meds - these are helping support your pregnancy.  
You need to see your GP or clinic honey for advice.  They are the best ones to ask and can maybe give you something for the ms.


    


Mini xxx


----------

